# Golf in Southern Spain



## AlanS (Jan 1, 2013)

Any golfers on here? I am thinking of bringing my clubs over in July though I know it will be very hot by then. I wondered if anyone can recommend where to play in Costa Del Sol without paying the silly prices that I was quoted last time I was over there.

I hear that there are societies that are run where folk on their hols can join in, anyone know about these?

Thanks in advance :rockon:


----------



## AndrewMarr (Mar 27, 2013)

AlanS said:


> Any golfers on here? I am thinking of bringing my clubs over in July though I know it will be very hot by then. I wondered if anyone can recommend where to play in Costa Del Sol without paying the silly prices that I was quoted last time I was over there.
> 
> I hear that there are societies that are run where folk on their hols can join in, anyone know about these?
> 
> Thanks in advance :rockon:


Alhaurin golf course is generally cheaper to play than most other local golf courses on the Costa del Sol but its a tight difficult course to play!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AndrewMarr said:


> Alhaurin golf course is generally cheaper to play than most other local golf courses on the Costa del Sol but its a tight difficult course to play!


 Is that the one by Al Queria?? Lauro golf???

Jo xxx


----------



## AndrewMarr (Mar 27, 2013)

No I think that one is different Jo. Alhaurin golf course was designed by Seve Ballesteros and is situated in the Sierra de Mijas.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AndrewMarr said:


> No I think that one is different Jo. Alhaurin golf course was designed by Seve Ballesteros and is situated in the Sierra de Mijas.



Ah yes, its the one the other side of El Grande - near Coin??

Jo xxx


----------



## AndrewMarr (Mar 27, 2013)

Correct Jo, here is the address: 
Ctra. A-387 Alhaurin el Grande - Mijas, km 3.4, Alhaurín El Grande-Málaga
+34 952 59 58 00


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm told Estepona Golf is cheaper than some.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

East of Malaga is the Baviera Golf Club. I don't play but have heard it has a good reputataion. I think a round of 18 holes is €67 but I have no idea if that is expensive or not...

Welcome / Welcome / Baviera Golf


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

AlanS said:


> Any golfers on here? I am thinking of bringing my clubs over in July though I know it will be very hot by then. I wondered if anyone can recommend where to play in Costa Del Sol without paying the silly prices that I was quoted last time I was over there.
> 
> I hear that there are societies that are run where folk on their hols can join in, anyone know about these?
> 
> Thanks in advance :rockon:


Give Sunshine Golf a ring in La Cala and they will give you all the info you want on every gof course down here.The nimber is 0034 952494161.If you search online for them you will find all the courses and all the info about them.Regards.SB.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

AlanS said:


> Any golfers on here? I am thinking of bringing my clubs over in July though I know it will be very hot by then. I wondered if anyone can recommend where to play in Costa Del Sol without paying the silly prices that I was quoted last time I was over there.
> 
> I hear that there are societies that are run where folk on their hols can join in, anyone know about these?
> 
> Thanks in advance :rockon:


Sunshine golf will hire you a set of clubs for a week in July for 20€ (if you book your golf through them). Its 30€ otherwise for a set of John letters t9+ or wilsons. Thats the basic range. They then have ping K15s, taylormade burners etc for a bit extra but still much less than what the airlines charge.
Also i read on their website if you book certain courses through them then you can get free club hire.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leedsutdgem said:


> Sunshine golf will hire you a set of clubs for a week in July for 20€ (if you book your golf through them). Its 30€ otherwise for a set of John letters t9+ or wilsons. Thats the basic range. They then have ping K15s, taylormade burners etc for a bit extra but still much less than what the airlines charge.
> Also i read on their website if you book certain courses through them then you can get free club hire.


... and you should know ?????? lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## AlanS (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys (and gals) I will do some searching and let you know what I find. The tip re hiring clubs cheaper is particularly good to know. Thanks all.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

jojo said:


> ... and you should know ?????? lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Lol i should jo x


----------

